# Is an Irish blue staff the same as a pit bull?



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

My uncle has rescued a 7month old dog and wasn't sure if the breed, a lady said to him he was an Irish blue Staffordshire bull terrier but also some one has told him that the pit bull had been banned and this was just another name for the pit bull, had a little look on good old google and it's very split, just wondering if anyone knew the facts ? Thank you


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It can be another name for them but I'd forget you ever heard it and get your uncle to just call him a staffie.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No, not really, blue is just a coat colour, and Irish Staffy's are longer legged staffy type, but they're not necessarily a pit bull. It is a slang term though, and some people do call pit bulls an Irish staff in the UK, but it's more to describe that *type* of dog, not specifically *just* a pit bull.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes I agree with you I think he just wanted to know not that it makes any difference. This photo isn't him but it is practically spit


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

He's going to have to be careful as he looks like a banned breed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The dog in the pic looks like a Staff to me, I'd just forget about any reference to the 'P' word & enjoy him


----------



## shaunclemens88 (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like a pit bull to me. Pits are lovely dogs great with kids just yobs give them a bad name. Looks stunning. There are DNA tests online that show you all types of dogs are in its past.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

shaunclemens88 said:


> Looks like a pit bull to me. Pits are lovely dogs great with kids just yobs give them a bad name. Looks stunning. There are DNA tests online that show you all types of dogs are in its past.


Thanks il let him know about it as I'm sure he will be curious regardless, my Ronnie has met him and he's a very lovely stunning looking large pup, Ronnie had no problems, it's is yobs that give them a bad name


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dna tests are really inaccurate and I would guess pitbulls and staffies would have pretty similar results anyway.

Pitbulls are wonderful dogs but the type is banned under dda


----------

